# 2010 Auction Race



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

I found out out the annual meeting yesterday that I have been approved to be the Chairman of the FVC annual auction race. We have set the date for October 3 at a distance of 350 miles. I am looking for out of area PT flyers to help support this race by sending in birds. This is a very tough flying combine with over 120 competing members and some of them scoring in the top 10 in the nation every year. If you want to compete against the some of the best birds in the country this is the place to send them. Here is how it works. 
There is a guaranteed 10,000 points for first place and 500 points guaranteed for 1st out of area bird. We have 8 clubs competeing and will pay out 1,2,3rd place at EACH club in addition to the first 35 places at combine level. The top 35 birds and winners of each club will be auctioned off at the end of the race and no buy backs are offered. Out of area flyers may enter 2 birds for 100.00 and can place 1 bird with any flyer and the other goes on rotation. There is no limit to the number of birds you can send. There is a split of either 60/40 or 50/50 but that is to be determined in the next week. I will post the results as we go along so you know how your bird is doing.
This is a great race and I have scored very well in this the last 2 years with the 2009 points totaling over 2800. I will gladly put you in contact with the "premier" flyers in our combine to help you decide where to place your bird. Please help us make this a successful race this upcoming year.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Is this the combine Bogdan is in? I may send birds for him to fly. Can I place more than one in his loft if I send to him?


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

No Bogdan is in the Greater Chicago Combine in Chicago. We are the combine in the Chicago Suburbs west and North of the city.


----------



## dvtlegend (Oct 20, 2007)

is that the same combine with the rrv clubs????


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

RRV is west of us in the Rockford area. We are in between the Chicago combine and RRV. We do participate with RRV function races sometimes and they participate in ours as well. Our front is 100 miles wide and aprox. 60 miles deep. If you are looking at a map we are from Joliet in the south, to the wisconsin state line north, to Elgin and Morris west, and palatine east.


----------



## irishsyndicate (Sep 19, 2008)

With a 1st prize of 10,000, you need to do a $2500 Out of Area prize if you want to attract the "big boys" from out-of-area.

The Jones Boys just won our AOC Futurity with $6500 1st prize and $1500 out-of-area. No split on the out-of-area prize.




whitesnmore said:


> I found out out the annual meeting yesterday that I have been approved to be the Chairman of the FVC annual auction race. We have set the date for October 3 at a distance of 350 miles. I am looking for out of area PT flyers to help support this race by sending in birds. This is a very tough flying combine with over 120 competing members and some of them scoring in the top 10 in the nation every year. If you want to compete against the some of the best birds in the country this is the place to send them. Here is how it works.
> There is a guaranteed 10,000 points for first place and 500 points guaranteed for 1st out of area bird. We have 8 clubs competeing and will pay out 1,2,3rd place at EACH club in addition to the first 35 places at combine level. The top 35 birds and winners of each club will be auctioned off at the end of the race and no buy backs are offered. Out of area flyers may enter 2 birds for 100.00 and can place 1 bird with any flyer and the other goes on rotation. There is no limit to the number of birds you can send. There is a split of either 60/40 or 50/50 but that is to be determined in the next week. I will post the results as we go along so you know how your bird is doing.
> This is a great race and I have scored very well in this the last 2 years with the 2009 points totaling over 2800. I will gladly put you in contact with the "premier" flyers in our combine to help you decide where to place your bird. Please help us make this a successful race this upcoming year.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

irishsyndicate said:


> With a 1st prize of 10,000, you need to do a $2500 Out of Area prize if you want to attract the "big boys" from out-of-area.
> 
> The Jones Boys just won our AOC Futurity with $6500 1st prize and $1500 out-of-area. No split on the out-of-area prize.


We didnt get any complaints from out of area guys that won and split the 10,000 capital and 2,000 club first place prize for a getaway of 6,000.
I see plenty of big names sending to races with less capital prize payout and have already secured several out of area flyers (in only 2 days) who are in the top 100 in the nation most every year. If a 50.00 entry fee is too small to give the OOA guy a chance at 5,000 points or more then they need to look to the 1,000.00 entry fees for a chance at the 100,000 points. I am not aware of too many PT members who are looking to spend that kind of money to enter a race and that is what this post ask was for PT members to participate. Our OOA 500 points is not split either.
So I get this correct--- Jones Boys won 6500.00 split 50/50 for a total of 3250 + 1500 for a total of 4750 and this was first place? Yet my 6000 + 500= 6500 wont attract "The big boys" I went to public school but even I can see this race would have a larger payout. But then again what did they have to pay to enter a bird? 50.00 is a drop in the bucket and even PT has a one loft race for 50.00 entry with a whole lot less than 10,000 points for first prize. We have paid out over 80,000 points in prior years total prize money. The 10,000 is only guaranteed and depending on the amount of entries may climb substantially.

Maybe the likes of Peeman, Mardis, Ganus, and Hackamer (to mention a few past participants) are not "The big boys" but I think they would disagree with you.


----------



## skyrider (Dec 12, 2009)

*Auction Race*

Keep Me Posted For Auction Dates.


----------



## irishsyndicate (Sep 19, 2008)

The simple suggestion was that your OOA prize of $500 is small in comparison to your 1st place payout of $10K. And if your payout is "larger", then all the more reason for a "larger" OOA 1st place.... especially if it is 80K payout..... Our split was 60/40 breeder/handler but that varies everywhere.

Not really interested in trivial mathematical comparisons or big boy personalities or schooling ...

Best Regards




whitesnmore said:


> We didnt get any complaints from out of area guys that won and split the 10,000 capital and 2,000 club first place prize for a getaway of 6,000.
> I see plenty of big names sending to races with less capital prize payout and have already secured several out of area flyers (in only 2 days) who are in the top 100 in the nation most every year. If a 50.00 entry fee is too small to give the OOA guy a chance at 5,000 points or more then they need to look to the 1,000.00 entry fees for a chance at the 100,000 points. I am not aware of too many PT members who are looking to spend that kind of money to enter a race and that is what this post ask was for PT members to participate. Our OOA 500 points is not split either.
> So I get this correct--- Jones Boys won 6500.00 split 50/50 for a total of 3250 + 1500 for a total of 4750 and this was first place? Yet my 6000 + 500= 6500 wont attract "The big boys" I went to public school but even I can see this race would have a larger payout. But then again what did they have to pay to enter a bird? 50.00 is a drop in the bucket and even PT has a one loft race for 50.00 entry with a whole lot less than 10,000 points for first prize. We have paid out over 80,000 points in prior years total prize money. The 10,000 is only guaranteed and depending on the amount of entries may climb substantially.
> 
> Maybe the likes of Peeman, Mardis, Ganus, and Hackamer (to mention a few past participants) are not "The big boys" but I think they would disagree with you.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Email me all the info.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

*Updated info*

FOX VALLEY COMBINE
2010 AUCTION RACE
Shipped Saturday Oct. 2nd
Liberation Oct. 3 - 350 miles
First prize 10,000 points. Top three positions paid in each FVC club
500 points to the first OOA bird.
Final prize list based on entries and auction expenses
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Shipping and knock off from one location with Calcutta/Pooling

Credit will be extended to all eligible members until June 15th, 2010 at which time payment is due in full. Any unpaid balance will be assessed a 15% penalty.

ALL BIRDS MUST BE IN THE BUILDING BY 11:30 AM

There will be 10 auction bands auctioned and bids will start at $100.00 each

March 7, 2010 check in opens at 10:00am auction starts at noon.
Knights of Columbus 197 W. Washington St. Oswego, IL 

March 27, 2010 check in opens at 11:00am auction starts at noon.
American Legion 820 N. Liberty St. Elgin, Il

April 18, 2010 check in opens at 10:00am auction starts at noon.
Knights of Columbus 197 W. Washington St. Oswego, IL

Fox Valley Combine will provide food and there will be a cash bar at each auction 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
All AU race rules apply and auction committee decisions will be final. Any prize winning bird may be tossed by the race committee. 
Special arrangements made between breeders, flyers, and buyers will not involve the Combine.
OOA - $50.00to enter a bird into any of the auctions, or for $100 enter two birds, you may place one bird in the loft of your choice and a second bird into one of the auctions.
OOA birds welcome call Ken Munson for shipping instructions (815-363-8543). Payment is due with birds.
Only FVC members may fly the race.
FVC members are responsible for the opening bid on their birds if there are no other bids.
Bidding will start at $50.00 per bird, $100.00 for a cage of two.
Club prizes will be based on the percentage of the total prize pool that each club contributed.
The top 35 birds and the 1st place birds in each club will be auctioned at the winner’s auction.
All prize winning birds must be brought to the winner’s auction, or forfeit all prizes.
The winner’s auction profit will be distributed to the eight clubs based on each clubs total auction bird purchases. All bidders must designate which FVC club their purchases are credited to.

WWW.FOXVALLEYCOMBINE.ORG


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Just a quick note to remind those that are participating in this race that our first auction is March 7th birds should be shipped today or tomorrow at the latest. Next one is March 27 and birds should be shipped no later than March 23.
Ken


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

*Update*

UPDATED!!

Thank you to the participants in this race. We have now taken in 19,000 in the first 2 auctions and our final auction is this sunday the 11th of April. Total income expected to be around 35,000-40,000. It is still not too late to get your birds entered. I have to have them no later than friday this week. 
Ken


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

whitesnmore said:


> UPDATED!!
> 
> Thank you to the participants in this race. We have now taken in 19,000 in the first 2 auctions and our final auction is this sunday the 11th of April. Total income expected to be around 35,000-40,000. It is still not too late to get your birds entered. I have to have them no later than friday this week.
> Ken


What were the final numbers ? When is the race to be held ? Anyone here have birds in this event ?


----------

